
Evidence Builds Linking Anticoagulation to Covid-19 Survival - elorant
https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/930165?src=soc_fb_200508_mscpedt_news_mdscp_anticoagulant&faf=1&fbclid=IwAR1qSS-rwHOrNdBthi5Kan9Ib5Wd37uRS4xqnIZxfUDcgVQX6bu6DR3ShKE
======
lbeltrame
I find this interesting, as at least one expert in my country was vocally
unconvinced of the whole thing (he called it "baloney") when doctors reported
thrombosis in 50 autopsies they had carried out and had suggested the use of
heparin.

Prior to this study there was a preprint by a Brazilian group but it was so
poorly designed that it was impossible to gather any useful information.

The actual paper is a bit light on details, and as the authors say, there are
a lot of confounding factors, but it is a good step forward that requires
further investigation.

